# set and forget



## thesmayway (Aug 1, 2014)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 1, 2014)

thesmayway said:


> unfortunately, I am a busy person. I don't get to smoke as much as I like the charcoal smoker that I have now takes too much babysitting. can you all make some recommendations for something i can set at night and finish in the morning?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jted (Aug 1, 2014)

thesmayway said:


> unfortunately, I am a busy person. I don't get to smoke as much as I like the charcoal smoker that I have now takes too much babysitting. can you all make some recommendations for something i can set at night and finish in the morning?


You are on the right track you posted in the electric forum. Several questions should be asked to you prior to any one helping you out with a opinion. How big of a unit do you need and how deep are your pockets. If they are shallow (like mine)  you will want to consider a Gen 1 Masterbuilt smoker. If you want to invest in a better unit the Smoke it line is of very good quality. The smoke it 3 is a great cooker at about 500.00 dollars delivered. Like most things in life you at least want to get what you pay for.  These are my opinions and they are worth my 2 cents but they are sound ones.          JTED


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd say $200 or so. i don't need anything huge. i have a charbroil offset now and its a little small to do a brisket but as long as i can do a large brisket easily I'm good. i can get Weston and smokehouse thru work at a good price . thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## old sarge (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with JTED.  You get what you pay for.  The generation 1 Masterbuilt smokers seem pretty reliable, while the generation 2 are problematic according the the postings here at SMF. As for the the Smokin-it line of smokers, they are all stainless steel in/out and reliable out of the box.  But they cost more than you are budgeting for. Check them out on their site, read over the posts there as well as on SMF regarding those smokers. And as JTED said, you get what you pay for.  And just for comparison, look over the SmokinTex smokers and the Cookshack smokers.  Only the Cookshack is made in America; the others to include Masterbuilt are imported.


----------



## avfordguy (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a gen 2 master built 30 smoker and love it, a lot of people knock them.
I have the cold smoker attachment from master built and it gives a good 4-6 hours of smoke. As far as a large brisket, I have smoked a 15 lb brisket in the 30" master built, and here is how I do it, first after you trim the brisket, the cut the brisket in half ( point from the flat) place the point on a lower rack ( closer to the heating element) and the flat on an upper rack. I set mine for 225 f and cook for 1 hour per pound of meat.I live I'm south Texas and Ican beat every smokehouse around, I have afew tricks if you want them email me off line and I will give them to you.
[email protected]


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 3, 2014)

thanks for the help guys. I found a Masterbuilt pro with a digital readout and remote for $125 on Craigslist. used once, guy claimed he was the only one who liked the food in his family.I'm guessing this would be considered a gen 3, is it worth it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## padronman (Aug 3, 2014)

thesmayway said:


> thanks for the help guys. I found a Masterbuilt pro with a digital readout and remote for $125 on Craigslist. used once, guy claimed he was the only one who liked the food in his family.I'm guessing this would be considered a gen 3, is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I do not believe there is such a thing as a Gen 3.   I am always leery about buying used items from anybody.   Always seems like you are "buying someone elses problems". 

Think about this......if the thing doesn't work what re-course do you have?  Not much if any and you will have thrown $125 out the window.  If you seriously want a MB then buy from a reliable dealer so you have some warranty if something fails.  My .02


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 3, 2014)

thank you for the advice padron, I'll keep that in mind.

assuming i bought this model new (pro with window and digital read out) can anyone provide insight? what about smokehouse or Weston?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## geerock (Aug 3, 2014)

Masterbuilt "pro" with digital and readout?  Don't kbow what that is.  Sounds like the mes gen 2 to me.  There is no gen 3.  The masterbuilt pro series is like the weston as far as I know.  Basic smoker.  Propane or electric models.  I believe un insulated.  Tough to keep temps up if you smoke in winter in PA.  But like all cookers...get used to them and learn them and you can put out good chow.


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 3, 2014)

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/4549823468.html

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## addertooth (Aug 3, 2014)

Hinges on the right, versus left.  Controller in the back, as versus the front.  More like a Gen 1 unit.


----------



## chiefwej (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a gen 1 unit.  That's the one to have. Add a  AMNPS and a Maverick wireless thermometer and you'll have the perfect set-up.


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 4, 2014)

ok thanks again. more questions...

are these the units that the elements often go out on?

how often do i need to add wood chips during a long brisket smoke?

thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## addertooth (Aug 4, 2014)

The first 3 to 6 hours, about every 45 minutes.  The common wisdom is, after the meat hits a certain temperature, it no longer absorbs any more smoke flavor.  You may be able to get an additional pellet tray to work with yours, which will eliminate the need  to put chips in your smoker.


----------



## geerock (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah thats a gen 1.  Looks like one the last models before they went to gen 2 (for what reason I'll never know).  Replaceble element, remote, nice design with water tray and pretty even heat distribution.  And if you are worried about smoke, the AMAZN pellet or dust trays work very well in the gen 1's.  If that thing is working correctly, thats a good buy.


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 6, 2014)

I just called Masterbuilt to see what kind of replacement fee I would be looking at on a heating element if I had problems. Not bad!

The girl I talked to though said that only the units with model #s ending 10-14 (2010 - 2014) are the ones with replaceable heating elements. I thought I was gathering here that it was the older units with replaceable elements. Insight? I'm going to go look at this used one tonight. Thanks!


----------



## thesmayway (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok so I can't make it down tonight but he did tell me it's model #20071011


----------

